# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  10 vật dụng thiết yếu cho một chuyến du lịch bụi

## hangnt

*Bạn là người mới đi xa lần đầu hoặc chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm, bạn đang chuẩn bị đồ cho một chuyến đi dài, chúng tôi sẽ cho bạn một lời khuyên nhỏ về những thứ cơ bản nhất và hữu dụng bạn nên có cho chuyến đi của mình.* 

*Bản đồ và la bàn* – Là những thứ luôn phải có đối với dân du lịch bụi. Có thể bạn đã thuộc từng chi tiết vùng đất đó qua trí nhớ, nhưng vào ban đêm, lạc lõng 1 mình, mất phương hướng, thì bản đồ và la bàn thật sự trở nên hữu dụng. Hãy cố gắng luôn mang theo bên mình trong mọi chuyến đi.


*Quần áo* – Là thứ tất nhiên phải được chuẩn bị chu đáo cho mọi chuyến đi. Chuẩn bị chu đáo về trang phục giúp bạn giữ ấm trong thời tiết giá lạnh, có sẵn quần áo tháy thế khi gặp lúc mưa gió, quần áo dài chống lại sự tấn công của côn trùng, gai góc, trầy xước, hay chỉ đơn giản là thay đổi bộ quần áo mới khô thoáng khi người đã ướt sũng mồ hôi sau một hành trình dài.

*Thức ăn và nước uống* – Nước và thức ăn dự trữ trong chuyến đi là những cứu cánh  cực kì quan trọng cho các bạn, nhất là trong các chuyến đi bạn không lường được hết những tình huống khó khăn phía trước, đặc biệt trong các chuyến hiking và trekking dài. 
Trong những tình huống khó khăn, cần phải có những quyết định sáng suốt trong khi bạn lại vô cùng mệt mỏi va thiếu tập trung, lúc đó một miếng bánh nhỏ, một ngụm nước mát có thể sẽ là phương pháp hữu hiệu nhất để bạn tĩnh tâm trở lại và có quyết định sáng suốt đúng mực hơn.

*Hộp đồ sơ cứu* – Bạn không bao giờ lường trước được tất cả các tình huống có thể xảy ra trên đường đi. 

Một vết côn trùng cắn, một vết rách hay xước do va đập, do ngã xe, một cơn đau đầu đơn giản hay lên cơn … “tào tháo đuổi” do một vài món đặc sản địa phương nào đó … Mọi tình huống bạn đều phải nghĩ đến và chuẩn bị để có một bộ đồ sơ cứu tốt nhất cho mình và cho đoàn của mình.

*Diêm và bật lửa* – “Tôi không hút thuốc thì tôi cần gì đến những thứ này” – chắc hẳn nhiều bạn sẽ nghĩ như vậy. Có thể các bạn ít khi nghĩ đến hoặc tin tưởng rằng mình sẽ không bao giờ phải đi trong đêm, cắm trại giữa rừng, lạc ở đâu đó mà không biết làm sao báo hiệu cho người khác. Vì vậy, không thừa nếu trong hành lý của bạn có một chiếc bật lửa, một hộp diêm chống nước và hơn nữa là biết làm sao để nhóm được lửa lên.


*Đèn pin* – Dù rằng chuyến đi của các bạn dự tính chỉ đi vào ban ngày nhưng một chiếc đèn pin nhẹ, gọn trong balo cũng không bao giờ là thừa. Bạn đi ngang qua một miệng hang, tính tò mò thôi thúc bạn đi vào, nhưng không có đèn pin làm sao bạn vào. Đêm ngủ trên bản, muốn mò đi tìm chỗ giải quyết tâm sự, không có đèn pin bạn có thể đánh thức cả phòng dậy. Hỏng xe giữa đường lúc trời sập tối, bạn có thừa  khả năng tự sửa xe, nhưng không có đèn pin soi sáng ….. Và còn nhiều nhiều trường hợp nữa. 

*Dao* – Cũng như đèn pin hay bật lửa vậy, một con dao cũng là thứ mang thì thừa, không mang thì lại thấy thiếu. Nhưng thực sự là nó là thứ không nên thiếu trong chuyến đi.

*Thuốc lọc nước* – Bạn đang khát khô cả cổ mà điểm đến thì còn xa, bạn thấy một con suối, nguồn bổ sung cho bình nước khô cong của bạn đây rồi. Nhưng chớ vội mừng, có thể chính nguồn nước đó sẽ gây cho bạn rất nhiều vấn đề đấy. Những lúc như thế, công cụ lọc nước, thuốc làm sạch … là cách tốt nhất để bạn có thể có một nguồn nước sạch cho mình.


*Dây thừng* – Bạn mua thêm một đống đồ ở điểm du lịch, bạn cần chằng buộc vào xe, lúc đó bạn cần gì? Hoặc cao hơn nữa, khi bạn muốn thử tụt xuống một đoạn dốc xem chân dốc có gì, lúc đó đừng liều mạng đi thẳng xuống nhé. Một cuộn dây khoảng 10m là hòan toàn cần thiết.

*Mảnh áo mưa hoặc võng đa năng* – Sử dụng trong rất nhiều trường hợp với rất nhiều tính năng khác nhau mà có lẽ cứ phải mang đi theo bạn mới nhận ra hết được.

----------


## Amp21

Giống như chuẩn bị đi chinh phục thế giới ý  :cuoi1:

----------


## khoan_gieng

Bổ ích thật
Nhưng mà mình nghĩ sẽ ko đi vào những nơi rừng rậm hay hoang dã đâu  :cuoi1:

----------

